# Ein neuer Tycoon: Automation



## pyrlik (29. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Bau dein eigenes Auto*

Wer kennt noch Rüsselsheim, Car Tycoon oder Oldtimer? Es sind Tycoons, in denen man Autos entwickelt, sie in Fabriken baut und vermarktet. Eine Wirtschaftssimulation eben. Nun sind aber einige Jahre ins Land gezogen und im Hinblick auf Releases in dem Bereich siehts eher düster aus.

Das Indie-Spiel Automation wird in Kürze marktreif sein. Man spielt die Rolle eines Automobilherstellers nach dem 2.Weltkrieg. Ihr müsst Autos entwickeln und verkaufen und solltet dabei auch einen Gewinn erzielen.

Das Spiel wird von der technischen Seite so präzise wie nur möglich, beispielsweise beim entwickeln eines eigenen Motors. Ein leistungsstarker Simulator stellt sicher, dass jede Einstellung beim Motor, vom Hubraum über die Nockenwelle bis zum Kraftstoffsystem, eine Charakteristik erzeugt, die mit der Realität im Einklang ist, Schadstoffemissionen inklusive.

Darüber hinaus müsst Ihr natürlich auch ein Unternehmen leiten, und hier muss auch beachtet werden, dass die Menschen in jedem Teil der Welt andere Anforderungen stellen, auch der Markt wird sich im Laufe der Jahre des Spiels wandeln. 

Obwohl das Spiel komplex und sich sehr auf technische Details konzentrieren wird, bemüht sich der Entwickler viele Hilfsfeatures zu integrieren, die einem das Spiel erklären und auch zeigen sollen, wie die Fahrzeuge die konstruiert wurden in der Realität funktionieren.

Automation soll es ermöglichen allein oder im Multiplayer mit bis zu 15 anderen Spielern zu spielen. Die Entwickler planen, bald eine Demo zu veröffentlichen. 

Dazu gibt es auch einen Trailer:

Automation Trailer - YouTube
Wenn ihr daran interessiert seit, könnt ihr es euch hier vorbestellen.


*Die EngineDesigner-Demo ist nun für alle offiziel erschienen.* hier runterzuladen


*Systemvorraussetzungen:*



Spoiler



*Minimum*
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: Dual Core (Intel Core2 DUO E4500 or equivalent)
Ram: 2gb
Graphics Card: NVidia 8600GT/ATI Radeon X1650 (Must support Pixel Shader 3.0)
Internet Access

*Recommended*
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP/Vista/7
Processor: Quad Core
Ram: 2gb
Graphics Card: NVidia 260GTX/ATI Radeon 4870 (Must support Pixel Shader 3.0)
Internet Access




*PreOrder Pakete:*



Spoiler



*Naturally Aspirated (Saugmotor) Edition -- $25 	(~20€)*

Vollversion von Automation*
Extra Content in den Engine und Car Designer Demos (wenn sie fertig sind. z.B V8s)
Naturally Aspirated Rank im Automation Forum
5$ gespart



*
Forced Induction (Turboaufgeladene) Edition -- $35 (~27€)*

Vollversion von Automation*
Extra Content in den Engine und Car Designer Demos (wenn sie fertig sind. z.B V8s)
Turbocharged Rank im Automation Forum
*The Making of Automation eBook/Art Book*
Automation Soundtrack als Digital Download*
V16 Motoren**

*Wenn fertiggestellt




*FAQ:*


Spoiler



*Wird es möglich sein die Autos zu fahren?*
Um ein realistisches Fahrgefühl erzeugen zu können, braucht es viel Geld und Zeit. Als ein 2-Mann Team ist dies nicht möglich, allerdings wird dies bei einem Erfolg in Erwägung gezogen.
*
Wann erscheint Automation und wo kann ichs kaufen?*
Es erscheint "When-its-done", allerdings versuchen die Entwickler das Spiel ein baldiges Release anzusetzen. Zurzeit ist es über ihre Homepage vorbestellbar.
*
Kann ich was tun, damit es schneller released werden kann?*
Zeigt Leuten die Trailer und erklärt es ihnen, macht PR in Teamspeak oder sonstige. Je mehr vorbestellen, desto eher geben die Entwickler ihren Vollzeitjob auf und widmen sich voll und ganz Automation.
*
Wird im Spiel Audi,Ford,Lada,etc. vorkommen?*
Aufgrund von möglichen Copyrightverletzungen nicht, aber es wird zu jeder Epoche im Spiel eine große Auswahl von Anbauteilen verschiedener Epochen und Stile geben.
Damit könnt ihr einen Autohersteller nachahmen, seine Taktiken kopieren und sehen ob ihr damit Erfolg reich seid.



*Videos:*

 Building car from the engine to completion 
 V8 Crossplane 
 Building car from the engine to completion 2012
Lets Play: Irish Race Buggy (Tutorial1)


----------



## BladeWND (1. März 2012)

Gibt es das dann auch auf deutsch?


----------



## pyrlik (1. März 2012)

Die Lokalisierung auf deutsch kommt natürlich noch.


----------



## pyrlik (22. April 2012)

Und die Demo ist draußen 

Komplett übersetzt in deutsch versteht sich!

Download me, I am the Demo

(kann wer den titel zu "Automation - Der Autotycoon" ändern?)


----------



## BladeWND (22. April 2012)

Sehr gut, und wehe ich finde einen Fehler


----------



## pyrlik (22. April 2012)

Dann darfste mir kloppe geben, als der deutsche Topübersetzter bin ich verantwortlich


----------



## BladeWND (22. April 2012)

Sehr gut 

PS: Install Programm ist komplett englisch


----------



## pyrlik (22. April 2012)

Der Installer sollte aber noch schaffbar sein 
Ein Übersetzungsmaleur wurde schon entdeckt. Pushrods sind Stößelstangen und keine Stoßstangen. Stoßstangen wären bumpers


----------



## pyrlik (24. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDz-dRxEWNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Hier noch ein Lets Play - falls Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten bestehen


----------



## pyrlik (4. Juli 2012)

*V8 sind nun offiziel für Vorbesteller da *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Exklusiv können nun Vorbesteller V8 Motoren bauen und in den Genuss des Sounds kommen.​


----------

